# Best Console Ever?



## fischju (Mar 8, 2008)

Choose wisely.


----------



## jumpman17 (Mar 8, 2008)

Commodore 64 isn't on there, so I am unable to vote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, the Magnavox Odyssey sucked balls. You just put transparent sheets on your TV that acted as the graphics. Odyssey 2 was awesome though.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 8, 2008)

the PC cause it will and can emulate most consoles ;-)


----------



## Hooya (Mar 8, 2008)

That was an easy choice.  A lot of this will be based on nostalgia for some members though.  My guess is people within three years of my age will pick the same thing.  5 years younger than me will pick a different one and 5 years older than me a different one.


----------



## fischju (Mar 8, 2008)

Everybody should pick the SNES

*Posts merged*

Everybody should vote SNES.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Mar 8, 2008)

I voted 3DO for the lulz. But seriously though, I'll say the PS2. It's full of great games, like tekken, DMC, Odin sphere, Final fantasy, okami, and a lot more. 

Too bad the PS3 doesn't have anything to offer me than Blazblue and MSG4. That's probably why I'll be getting a 360 instead.


----------



## JPH (Mar 8, 2008)

It's hard to say between SNES, N64, and Xbox.

But, I think it all comes down to the original, clunky-ass Xbox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So many good games (for back then) and it had my favorite game: Halo 2


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 8, 2008)

Damn it, i didn't see N64 on there so i voted for NES just cause.

Being a teen, i haven't had anymore fun with videogames than with N64, i grew up with it and i loved it.


----------



## .TakaM (Mar 8, 2008)

The wii is the perfect console for me, not only do I love everything it offers, but there's a mentality behind it that I am completely behind.

if there were no Wii, I would've voted snes


----------



## science (Mar 8, 2008)

I voted for Sega Genesis, it defined my childhood


----------



## TLSpartan (Mar 8, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> I voted for Sega Genesis, it defined my childhood



Voted for the NES for the same reasons. SNES and the Nintendo 64 are close though


----------



## Magus19 (Mar 8, 2008)

SNES here, it's the finest machine ever made, NES is a close second and after that the Dreamcast.


----------



## utz030303 (Mar 8, 2008)

Wii, then SEGA genesis.


----------



## redact (Mar 8, 2008)

n64 FTW!!!!!!11!!!!!eleven


----------



## Austinz (Mar 8, 2008)

360, Genesis and Ps2 (since it plays psx games anyway) . .


----------



## TaMs (Mar 8, 2008)

I like dreamcast for some reason


----------



## .TakaM (Mar 8, 2008)

no love for the gamecubs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




they're my favourite team...


----------



## Jaejae (Mar 8, 2008)

Where is the Saturn?


----------



## Austinz (Mar 8, 2008)

Damn i didnt see Dreamcast, my vote would of went there


----------



## Lyuse (Mar 8, 2008)

PS3


----------



## legendofphil (Mar 8, 2008)

Excluding BC and VC (inc PSN and XBLA ports) SNES is by far the best.
If you included them, then Wii would win, simple cause you have access to all console based Zelda games (between both GCN bonus discs and LttP on VC) and I think all main console based Mario titles currently. But its status would be an assuming the best/your favourite of "x" systems games came out on VC.


----------



## Teun (Mar 8, 2008)

N64!


----------



## Vater Unser (Mar 8, 2008)

Austinz said:
			
		

> my vote would of went there


"would of" or "would have"?


----------



## tW34k (Mar 8, 2008)

If snes doesn't win then consider this poll fake.


----------



## Pigwooly (Mar 8, 2008)

SNES! SNES! SNES! SNES! Link to the Past, Super Mario World, Super Metroid. Those 3 games alone already trump everything else other consoles have offered.


----------



## Elrinth (Mar 8, 2008)

worst poll ever, there are bunches of consoles missing on that list!


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 8, 2008)

No votes for the Atari? That's sad..


----------



## fischju (Mar 8, 2008)

I did miss the C64 and Saturn, but I couldn't list all of them...there are a limit of 30 options per poll.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Mar 9, 2008)

Pretty sure wii, 360 or PS3 should get the vote.. They should be able to emulate NES, SNES, ect anyway. And you get to play SNES games PLUS wii games... 2 in one!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As some other guy said, the console with the most votes will probably be the one everyone grew up with and has fond memorys playing it... 

So in that case my vote would go to the master system and megadrive. 

However im going to vote 360, even though I've only played one a few times its essentially the best console at the moment...


----------



## jesterscourt (Mar 9, 2008)

SNES, by far.  And I voted without looking.  But c'mon.  It dominated at the time.


----------



## Pedro UK (Mar 9, 2008)

I went for the Wii for obvious reasons.  It's the only truly next gen console - rather than just pushing shinier graphics around the screen it has introduced brand new ways to play games.  

It also has a built-in NES, SNES, N64, Megadrive, Neo Geo and PC Engine.  With the Master System, C64 and possibly the MSX on their way!

It may be flawed (online gaming's gimped) but it's one helluva machine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT:  Oh, and it plays Gamecube games!


----------



## Rayder (Mar 9, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> the PC cause it will and can emulate most consoles ;-)



I'm gonna hafta go with this answer myself since I have many of those systems emulated on my PC.

The way I see it, there is no "best".   There were good and bad games on ALL systems.  Any one system I would pick would be biased simply because I owned that particular system.


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 10, 2008)

SNES all the way!


----------



## philthy (Mar 10, 2008)

^Agreed! SNEW FTW


----------



## JohnDrake (Mar 11, 2008)

Dreamcast


----------



## kristijan08 (Mar 11, 2008)

i am stunned that the wii has got a nod over the xbox 360, that truly shocks me. the wii is such a pos, possibly the worst console i've ever bought. in all the title of games, only a few geniunely use the system for its purpose. id rather play enjoyable games sitting still than pathetic shovelware with gimmicky controls. the wii has been such a let down; xbox360/ps3 are SO much better.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Mar 12, 2008)

omfg the wii is the best it can emulate snes games sosnes voters should vote the wii.


P.s the wii has awesome graphics and game controll


----------



## HippoSheep (Mar 13, 2008)

Yay, old xbox!

I don't choose wisely! YAY! BAD ASS!


----------



## fischju (Mar 13, 2008)

kirbyman123 said:
			
		

> omfg the wii is the best it can emulate snes games sosnes voters should vote the wii.
> 
> 
> P.s the wii has awesome graphics and game controll



Are you being serious? Because the Xbox can emulate everything from generation 5 and under.


----------



## dakeyras (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm a little nes slut. It sucks my original controllers are starting to break down but thank god I can play it all I want on the PC. Yah!


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 13, 2008)

Best console ever?

Ever ever?

Don't you really mean, "What is the best console so far?" ?


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 14, 2008)

Wii, because it can play the emulators and it has the Smash Brothers, and the Zeldas and Marios.


----------



## Dylan (Mar 16, 2008)

I would like to say I voted for xbox 360 but second goes to N64 and third to SNES


----------



## azotyp (Mar 16, 2008)

I vote for game boy (the first one)  (oh forgot that it is not on the list).


----------



## fischju (Mar 16, 2008)

azotyp said:
			
		

> I vote for game boy (the first one)  (oh forgot that it is not on the list).



It may be big enough to quality as a console, but it ran on batteries and couldn't connect to an external screen. Thus, not a console.


----------



## bosscolor (Mar 17, 2008)

wii is teh best


----------



## jtroye32 (Mar 17, 2008)

Xbox/Xbox360 shouldn't even be on that list since it pretty much failed in Japan. But the Japanese don't know anything about gaming or technology


----------



## silent sniper (Mar 17, 2008)

snes, 360 or wii... to hard to choose.


----------



## IBNobody (Mar 17, 2008)

SNES wins and will always win due to the core games that everyone thinks of from that era. 

Chrono Trigger (Best RPG Ever, though FF7 comes close)
Super Metroid (Best 2D Metroid Ever)
Legend of Zelda - A Link to the Past (Best 2D Zelda Ever)


----------



## Vater Unser (Mar 17, 2008)

jtroye32 said:
			
		

> But the Japanese don't know anything about gaming


Haha....ahahahaha....hahahaHAHAHAHAHA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Say again?

Can't remember if I already posted in this topic, but anyway:
My vote goes to the SNES...
I had the best time with it by far...sooo many AAA games and I still haven't played all of them...plus it still has some of the best games of all time which you can play again and again and again, many of them being even better than you remember them...
The SNES is the symbol of what gaming should be about...

Personally, I think it's kinda sad to see the Wii coming second place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Looks like the "Playing is Believing" and "New Generation" brainwashing worked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now you could argue that the Wii has all the greatest games from previous Nintendo consoles, but I say it's impossible to enjoy those games the same way you did 10 or 20 years ago, and it's a pretty cheap shot to begin with (mostly because those games are neither new nor exclusive)...
The Wii does have quite some potential, though, with many Nintendo franchises still not having made their appearance, but we're not there yet...Don't forget that the line-up of 2007 was a fucking drought up until the release of Metroid Prime 3 and Mario Galaxy, with one huge delay following the next (Remember how Metroid Prime 3 was supposed to be a launch title and Mario Galaxy was scheduled for Q1 2007?)...and by the look of it there won't be any new (major) _announcements_ (let alone first party games) for three months after the release of Mario Kart, so tough times are once again lying ahead...I think it should be taken into account when a console leaves me un-entertained for months  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As for the motion controls - it sounds great on paper, but in practice...not so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pointing at things and twisting/shaking the controller is not what I'd say makes a new generation of gaming...Not even the most important titles yet are making a particularly good use of the motion controls (To be totally honest, I think Zelda TP is the best example of how _not_ to apply  Wii controls to a game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
I'll not even start talking about the hardware itself at this point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So no, I don't think the Wii is the best console ever, nor will it be by the end of its lifetime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And there goes another hour wasted on a random rant


----------



## saulin (Mar 18, 2008)

The SNES of course!

2D goodness, some of the best games ever were made for it. It killed the Genesis and anything that was out then. I never played a console more than my SNES. I still play a bit of SNES on emulators.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Mar 18, 2008)

My snes is the best. Snes IS THE BEST!


----------



## Cyan (Mar 18, 2008)

Snes forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Where developers made great games, best pixel'd graphics and great stories so players can enjoy again and again.
Now it's all about 3D with so so quality and CG (computer graphics, video) first, then playability for kids first, story only at the end.


my order would be : Snes > PS2 > PSX 

Lot of RPG on PSX but bad graphics. SNES graphics were way prettier because they worked a lot to make them beautiful. on PSX they thought 3D was enough to enjoy.

Edit :
I never thought many people liked the Snes so much


----------



## King Zargo (Mar 18, 2008)

Gamecubs????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its GameCube!!!!


----------



## gblock247 (Mar 18, 2008)

K, my vote went to the SNES for the shear amount of great games the system has....(and the fact I'm kicking myself for not going with it instead of the Genesis as my first 16Bit when I was a kid)

But my second place vote goes to the regular Xbox, not for its own game selection, but for the fact that this thing is a BEAST when it's modded...NES, SNES, Genesis, MAME, Neo-Geo, the list goes on and on. and this is the BEST thing I've seen that emulate SNES games PERIOD!  My freaking computer has the annoying "lag line"(and it's not even 2 years old) but Xbox SNES emulation is flawless, even on Mario RPG and some of the tougher games to do.  Of course when "Darth Vader" aka PS3 gets hacked, it's gonna blow the Xbox out of the f'n water when it comes to emulation, may even get some of those n64 or MAME games that are near impossible to emulate anywhere right now


----------



## herbinator (Mar 18, 2008)

i Loved my pcengine\cd rom machine the first time i played a game where the characters actually all spoke blew my mind. Also u never knew what kind of weirdness u were gonna get from those cute little carts the games came on.
Shame telegames had the games market for them sewn up 60-70 quid a game the fuckers !!


----------



## Neko (Mar 18, 2008)

1st would be the 360. After that the snes and the ps1.

The snes was the first console I had.


----------



## jpxdude (Mar 18, 2008)

Has to be the NES.  It's the most inspirational console ever, and no present console would have turned out as it did without it.


----------



## Turmoil (Mar 23, 2008)

This beats everything....

Though technically its no longer a console...


----------



## shtonkalot (Mar 23, 2008)

Dreamcast for me. I had it taken apart to fix at a friends and it got thrown out....


----------



## KaliKot (Mar 23, 2008)

SNES definitely. Although I had a Megadrive at that time I was able to play SNES on my friends' houses

The best Beat Em Ups such as Ninja Warriors, Knights of the Round, Final Fight 3

Contra 3, Mario Games, Chrono Cross FF 4-6, Dragon Quest, Super Fire Pro Wrestling X Preimum

Street Fighter 2 and SF Alpha 2, Dragonball Z games, Super Metroid! Yu Yu hakusho games, Mortal Kombat, 

I could go on and on, there's gonna be nothing which can match it..and oh yeah, EARTHBOUND


----------



## VmprHntrD (Mar 23, 2008)

I pity anyone picking a sony system, but it likely would show their age group probably, or at least when they started gaming.  Though outside of just being funny I'd love to hear the few who did PS3 justify it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 From a historical perspective, recovery perspective, introduction of many key styles games live off today and so on I'd slap the honor on the NES/Famicom alone as it is why we're still gaming today after that lovely bomb in 1983.

I respect the large selection towards the SNES as it refined and added a bit more to what the NES laid the backbone for and really fine tuned it about as nicely as anything at home in 2D (and fake 3D w/Mode7) could do the honors to it.


----------



## test84 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm between NES, PS2, PS1, GENESIS but I can live PS2 for most, If I want to have a console and stuck within an Island, I want it to be PS2.


----------



## MystikEkoez (Mar 23, 2008)

SNES, N64, PS2, Wii, 360.


----------



## thebigboss14 (Jul 11, 2009)

Mines are SNES, N64, DS, Wii, PS2


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jul 11, 2009)

Sega Saturn is not on the list...


----------



## SoLuckys (Jul 11, 2009)

*votes wii


----------



## popopola (Jul 11, 2009)

sega dreamcast!

cannon spike, mvc2........ mmmmm


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 11, 2009)

The PS2!


----------

